# Latest Rod Creation



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Here is my latest creation...

I did this for a friend of mine in exchange for a couple of Harrington surf rod blanks.

This Blank is a 9 foot Harrington 542. Colors are Metallic Red, Gold and Metallic Blue.

Tried out a few new ideas and I think it came out pretty nice.

Still got a couple of guides to finish on this one...

Then I get to build my new trout rod next week!!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Is that pink?


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice wrap!!!

I used to know a T-Bone who fished the Flagship.


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments....

LongRodMaster - You are probably talking about my friend...his name is Brett and he did use to fish the flagship alot. He still likes to go out there for Bull Reds in the fall but hasn't been out there as much in the last few years because of personal reasons.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great wrap job.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Man, that's sweet! Be sure and post up the trout rod when you get it finished.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Wow, you guys are artists. I like building my own rods too but I like to keep my wraps and designs super simple. I will use top notch components and blanks but I'd rather frame one of those than go beat it up on the boat. Fantastic work!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Great Job,,,,


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

i thought the 542 is the 10ft and a 721 is a 9ft ive got an old 10footer


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Looks really nice! You put a lot of time in that rod. Clean it up after each trip and wipe it with Pledge Furniture polish once in a while and it will last a life time.


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Looks like little schools of fish!! COOL..


----------

